# 15 hp Line reactor buzzing?



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone ever had a line reactor buzz or hum extremely bad? I have 33 line reactors in an electrical room, 24 are 15 hp, one of the 15 hp reactors buzzes BAD. I've checked all connections, vfd settings, etc. Any ideas?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

A line reactor is basically just a transformer with a 1:1 ratio.
Transformers do buzz and its not always an issue.
But since it is bothering you, have a motor repair shop test the core and dip and bake.
That should shut it up.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> A line reactor is basically just a transformer with a 1:1 ratio.
> Transformers do buzz and its not always an issue.
> But since it is bothering you, have a motor repair shop test the core and dip and bake.
> That should shut it up.


Agreed. That buzzing is usually internal vibrations of the laminated plates that make up the core, cause by what's referred to as "magnetostriction" of the steel. If the laminations are not riveted together well or they were dipped poorly, they vibrate too much and you hear it.

For a 15HP reactor though, I doubt it's worth repairing. If new, have the supplier replace it. If not, just buy a new one. Shouldn't be more than about $160.00. Remove and repair means two trips, that will cost you more than just showing up with the replacement in one more trip and sell off the old one as scrap.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree with those guys above my posting however there is other trick sometime it do work is adding a rubber washer below the mounting feet or pad. sometime it will quiet down a bit too.

few case some reactors the conductors routing can affect the performace on the reactor on noise.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> A line reactor is basically just a transformer with a 1:1 ratio.
> Transformers do buzz and its not always an issue.
> But since it is bothering you, have a motor repair shop test the core and dip and bake.
> That should shut it up.





JRaef said:


> Agreed. That buzzing is usually internal vibrations of the laminated plates that make up the core, cause by what's referred to as "magnetostriction" of the steel. If the laminations are not riveted together well or they were dipped poorly, they vibrate too much and you hear it.
> 
> For a 15HP reactor though, I doubt it's worth repairing. If new, have the supplier replace it. If not, just buy a new one. Shouldn't be more than about $160.00. Remove and repair means two trips, that will cost you more than just showing up with the replacement in one more trip and sell off the old one as scrap.


Thanks guys. Its brand new, so it looks like the manufacturer will be replacing it, today I guess the 60hp out reactor started the buzz also. The electrical room is absolutely jam packed, stays about 85 and the equipment runs about 13 hours a day, hopefully this doesn't become a trend. Thankfully I didn't provide any of the line/load reactors or VFD's.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

It's amazing how much noise an over torqued mounting can emit.

Before doing great things,... I'd back off the fasteners... and re-torque.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

telsa said:


> It's amazing how much noise an over torqued mounting can emit.
> 
> Before doing great things,... I'd back off the fasteners... and re-torque.


Ah, good point. There are usually rubber isolators on those, but guys will crank on the mounting bolts until they crush the rubber into a solid mass...


----------

